# suggestions?



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

id much rather not spend $1,000s on a pitbull. could anyone suggest a bloodline that goes for cheaper? ill look into all suggestions, from apbt to bullys.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

what do you want out of a dog? do you want to work the dog or a just a companion?


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> what do you want out of a dog? do you want to work the dog or a just a companion?


id like just a companion but id like it to still be strong.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

You certainly don't want to spend a fortune in today economy on a dog. The pricing really comes from the person selling the dog. There are threads here to educate you on what a "good breeder" is and what to look for. Plug "breeder " into the search engine for this web page and see what you find out.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Adopt a poor, innocent, homeless, dog


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

welll...... if u are lookin jsut for a buddy, i would check out the shelter. TONS of pitties need home, and from my experience it looks like they appreciate u. I know chyna adores me. and its just a special bond i have with my baby. i mean, wouldnt u feel all fuzzy knowin u changed that pitties life 

anyway, if not, check out some local shows and talk to ppl. there are plenty of good dogs taht cost lest then 1000. Also, are u looking for APBT or Bully. Bullies have a tendancy to be a bit pricier, but im sure u can find a breeder somewhere who will sell a pup to u for cheaper.


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2009)

what state are you in?


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

Bauer said:


> what state are you in?


long island ny


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I reccomend hanging out on here for a while and getting to know the crew. there are some amazing breeders on here who aren't money hungry. 

I personally don't do shelter dogs anymore because I ended up with a pup with parvo and they refused to help financially even though i had written documentation that the puppy contracted the illness while in their care.

Maybe you should check into a rescue group/foster homes. they tend to know more about the dogs in their care because they get to be one on one with them.


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

thanks guys, im just going to continue loooking.


every where i look there selling them for so much money! iv yet to come acorss a decent priced pitbull. if anyone knows a breeder who ships, or lives in ny pm me! thanks


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i would rather paythe price and not regret it later....i paid alot for my dog i dont feel that it was a waste of my money


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My suggestion is that you achieve a balance of a.) not letting price dictate your companion and b.) not paying over/under fair market value. For example, _in my opinion_ $1000 for a prospect puppy out of high-quality proven parents -- those terms having different manifestations for different people, of course -- is a fair market value, shouldn't deter you if that is what you want. $500, by contrast, is far too much to pay for a puppy from someone who bred their two unproven pets. Price should not be dictated by bloodline, color, or any other extraneous physical attributes. It should be determined by the amount of blood, sweat and tears that went into the parents and putting the breeding together. It is to some extent intangible, but without a doubt, the breeder should be able to show you what they've done to prove the breeding quality of their dogs, and that will help set the bar.

Good luck!


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you are having a hard time purchasing a dog but the reality is that if you are looking for a Bully, the normal range is going to be anywhere from $600 and up. Unless you find someone local who is willing to work with you, you are going to be looking at these kinds of prices. I can email a few people that I know in NY and see if they can recommend someone to you. If you lived in AZ, things would be different; I could get you a nice bully for $600 no problems. But as you have been told before, keep looking and I am sure you will find someone that will work with you.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Do your research....I'm in NY and i have seen plenty of people with overpriced dogs that are just cute little pups with nothing else to look forward to, but also i have seen fugly dogs that dont look like they will be anything nice and prove otherwise and the prices vary allot.... but it is for sure not impossible to get a great dog with a bright future, good genes, good ped, and good looks for $300 dollars... sometimes less... i personally just gave 3 pups away and i still get thank you text and calls just about every other week... and thay were free to those people... so if your looking do your homework and you will find a companion that won't kill your pocket and fullfill your goals of finding a friend.... PM me I have a few friends around the NYC area that maybe can help you. good luck...


----------

